# Feeling good about life again....



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

Since the cloud of anxiety has lifted when I left my last job, things have slowly started to turn around. I think I hit my low point this year in january. The last couple of days I have been "acting" like I am on top of the world. Like a guy who has fallen in love again...even though that hasn't happened. I have just decided that life is too short to walk around angry and in a bad mood. I have realized that the one great freedom I have in my life is that I can choose how I react to a certain situation, or how my mood is going to be. 

I drive by the funeral home everyday, and I remind myself that it is inevitible that I will be dead in the ground someday, so why waste my time worrying about everything?

Life is taken way too seriously, considering that the only thing that is certain is life will end someday. Yet we walk around worrying about such trival matters. 

I know there is nothing profound about my "revelation", but sometimes it takes a lot of conscious repetiion before it finally begins to sink in...and in my case...I think it is happening.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Huh interesting perspective Lincolnradiocat!


----------



## torties (Sep 10, 2006)

YES! 
Look up and things will go up!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yahoo, LincolnRadioCat! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks, that's actually a very inspiring post! Our attitude is the only thing truly in our control.... I need reminders of this often.


----------



## fraidycat (Oct 29, 2004)

yea..i love reading posts like these.

The fact that we have a choice in how we react to things and that life can be taken lightly does bear reminding, especially here. We (well, me) need to hear something positive on a constant basis


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Great to hear, *Lincolnradiocat*. I remember reading your posts when you left your job. I'm glad things are turning around.


----------



## better_future (Mar 14, 2007)

Lincolnradiocat said:


> I drive by the funeral home everyday, and I remind myself that it is inevitible that I will be dead in the ground someday, so why waste my time worrying about everything?


What an inspiring post !


----------



## GaSS PaNiCC (Mar 27, 2007)

this life will end yes, but ur conciousness and spirit will continue to move on and grow. So u might as well do the best y ur still here.


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Lincolnradiocat said:


> I have just decided that life is too short to walk around angry and in a bad mood. I have realized that the one great freedom I have in my life is that I can choose how I react to a certain situation, or how my mood is going to be.


Your revelation is truly profound. It's tough for alot of SA'ers and the like to comprehend. You have caught the catch of positive human perspective and as result, positive human life. Life is always defined by self perspective. Positive outlook always draws positive life experiences.

I experienced a similar situation. I absolutely hated my job my job and used that energy to find a career that suited my personality and paid well at the same time.

Life is taken way too seriously by the masses. So many are convinced they are *stuck* with what they have today. The key is to not conform to the masses. The masses are worried about the unimportant things in life. The value of a roof, food and water is perceived as nothing today. The key is to appreciate and take advantage of the freedoms, perceptions and amenities we are offered everyday.


----------

